# [ODMP] Roane County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee ~ May 11, 2006



## Guest

A Deputy Sheriff with the Roane County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on May 11, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18310*


----------



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Bill Jones 
*Roane County Sheriff's Office
Tennessee*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 11, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 53
*Tour of Duty:* 25 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 11, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large

Deputy Jones, and a civilian who was participating in a ride along with him, were shot and killed from ambush by two brothers who held a grudge against the region's law enforcement agencies.

The two men opened fire on Deputy Jones' patrol car as he drove past a house belonging to the brothers' grandparents. One of the suspects was shot during the ambush and was arrested at a local hospital after seeking treatment. The other brother remains at large.

Deputy Jones had served with the Roane County Sheriff's Office for only 9 months and had served in law enforcement for over 25 years.

Agency Contact Information
Roane County Sheriff's Office
P.O. Box 623
Kingston, TN 37763

Phone: (865) 376-5582

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed

*Tennessee Deputy Killed In Shooting*

*The Associated Press*

*Kingston, Tennessee--* A sheriff's deputy and a friend riding with him on patrol were shot to death Thursday night and one suspect was in custody.

Deputy Bill Jones and his friend, Mike Brown, were found dead along state Highway 58 in eastern Tennessee, Roane County Sheriff David Haggard said.

"It looks like somebody opened fire on them and shot the officer and the ride-along," Haggard said.

*RELATED:* WVLT Volunteer TV 8 Deputy And Friend Killed in Roane County, Police Searching for Suspect

The attack took place near property belonging to the family of the two suspects identified by authorities as brothers Rocky and Leon Houston.

A warrant had been issued for Rocky Houston, but it was not clear whether the deputy was attempting to serve the warrant when the attack took place, Haggard said.

Both brothers had outstanding warrants for various offenses, authorities said, including threats against forest service officials who were on their property to fight a fire. Both men had revoked gun permits.

Rocky Houston, 46, was found at an Oak Ridge hospital with a gunshot wound to his hip, police told The Knoxville News Sentinel. He was later moved to a Knoxville hospital. His condition was unknown.

His 47-year-old brother remained at large.

Kingston, about 35 miles west of Knoxville, was the site of another deadly attack on law enforcement.

George Hyatte, 34, escaped Aug. 9 as two guards led him to a van for a return trip to Brushy Mountain Correctional Complex after a hearing at the county courthouse.

Jennifer Hyatte, 31, a former prison nurse who met and married Hyatte behind bars, is charged with ambushing the guards, killing one and wounding the other. The couple was captured 36 hours later at a motel in Columbus, Ohio, and face trial on murder charges later this year.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed


----------

